# مشروع تكييف مركزي متكامل، مصمم بإستخدام الكود الأمريكي.



## islam8hani (1 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء:
هذا الموضوع تكملة لموضوعي السابق :
هل تريد أن تمتهن تصميم التكييف المركزي وتلتحق بأكبر الشركات الاستشارية؟ تعلم بإحتراف:
وهو على الرابط التالي
والمشروع يوجد به عدة رسومات سوف يتم وضعها قريباً بأذن الله


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84258-20.html


----------



## alaa_84 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمود33 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ليث البغدادي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hend abdallh (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل


----------



## احسان الشبل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بجهدك يا بطل


----------



## USMBscorpion (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالدة نصرت (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير في هذا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا العمل


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير ياأخي..................................


----------



## eng_mun3m (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khalid_kmk (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
كنت بسئل التكيف الصحراوى بخصوص الداكت يمكن عزله او لا مع العلم ان مسافه الدكت 35 متر طولى بقدرة 7.5 حصان


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك يا غالي بارك الله فيك............................


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*عاشت ايدك يا غالي بارك الله فيك.............................*​


----------



## م/ محمد عطاالله (12 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوربس بعد ماحملت البرنامج مش عايز يفتح


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 0


----------



## elkomy2010 (12 مارس 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## سيف2007 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف


----------



## gaber osman (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حيو الأسد (22 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله على هكذا مهندسين


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيلا


----------



## lharcha (28 أبريل 2010)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## الاعصم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## amr fathy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح طراد (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذا العمل و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedtop (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## eng.afm (25 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور جدا ومجهود فوق رائع


----------

